# Cure with traditional medication



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share a cure that Ive found for leaky gas which is not ideal but works as a temporary bandaid.

By taking antidepressants and anti anxiety medications my leaking problem is gone. I still have more gas than the average person but the gas incontinence problem is resolved.

Just a bit of backstory, I got leaky gas about 6 years ago and about 4 years ago the problem stopped. I cant attribute exactly to what I did that helped at the time. Then, about 6 months ago the leaky gas returned after a period of what I would consider poor eating and stress management and I went down the rabbit hole of trying to search for a cure again and had to deal with the daily trauma of humiliation.

I was prescribed antidepressants and anti anxiety and since taking them the leaky gas has been gone. I can hold in gas without problems now. Im not sure what Ill be doing in the long term but I will continue to take these until things stabilise.

Just thought Id share this for anyone who is struggling and desperate to start living a normal life again - I know how horrible it is. I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## Markus8844 (Jun 28, 2021)

What is the name of the antidepressants that helped you?


----------



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

Markus8844 said:


> What is the name of the antidepressants that helped you?


Zoloft but please be careful to increase the dose very gradually per the doctors instructions - do not suddenly take the max dosage.

It was the combination of both the anti anxiety and antidepressant that worked so I’m not sure if the antidepressants alone will work.


----------



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys just an update here. I have slowly weaned off the Zoloft and am no longer taking it, however have remained on the Olanzapine/zyprexa. This still works perfectly for the leaky gas, somehow which means it was the olanzapine/zyprexa that did it. A correction I want to make to my post is that this is actually an antipsychotic, not an anti-anxiety medication sorry. I actually attempted to suicide many years ago unsuccessfully and was admitted to a hospital.. I was so sick of this problem I couldn’t see a future at the time, and I was young. This was when the psychiatrist decided to prescribe me the antipsychotic. Years later my GP still has my record and has continued to prescribe it to me as I said I needed it for my mental health. I believe you can request for the prescription on the basis of severe anxiety. Depending on the GP they may refer you to a psychiatrist first.

I am now taking about 1/3 of the usual dose which still works to stop the leaky gas. I was gaining too much weight too quickly with this medication but it is worth it when you are dealing with leaky gas. I am gradually seeing some weight loss as I am decreasing the dose. There are always side effects with medication and I felt that as well as the weight gain, I was quite sedated if I took this in the morning. Instead I switched to taking before bed and I feel fine during the day.

I hope this helps someone out there. Take care.


----------

